# looking for job north side of chicago and noth west suberbs



## coalaf150 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi!!

My name is Pawel. I;m ready to work in every time, I have 2006 ford f150 with new 7,5 feet plow blizard and I have full insurance,

Please cell me 773 240 4768


----------



## coalaf150 (Dec 27, 2009)

snow tonight. if you need snow removel in your parking or lot cell me 773 240 4768


----------



## coalaf150 (Dec 27, 2009)

ready to work every time. just cell me


----------



## coalaf150 (Dec 27, 2009)

snow tonight. I'm available 24/7 and ready to work. cell me 773 240 4768


----------

